# Sandusky, OH - Rinny, YF Shy Needs Love



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14709094

This is a nice dog who is in need of a patient owner who has experience with dogs. She is a good dog who needs a lot of love and attention to warm up to you. She does warm up to you it just takes a little time. She is available for adoption right now. She really is a nice dog, just a little timid and shy. 

Please let them know at the shelter if you've found this dog through Petfinder.com. My Contact InfoErie County Dog Shelter 
Sandusky, OH 
1-419-627-7607


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That poor frightened girl - I want to wrap my arms around her. Anyone?

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I might be able to commit to adopting Sasha and Rinny--I'm in Sarasota, FL., and would need to have transport to me.....can anyone help? Do they need to be pulled by rescue first? and is this a "kill" shelter? Any info greatly appreciated !


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks like my Bella. Beautiful! 

Can someone help pull them?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Just a reminder, when making plans for dogs:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=516468&page=1#Post516468


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please help her-she looks so scared-=


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone local that can pull and temp foster until transport?


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I called the shelter today---Rinny and Sasha were definately adopted.


----------

